
Poll Everywhere (YC Summer 08) Asks The Crowd To Spice Up PowerPoint Presentations - drm237
http://www.techcrunch.com/2008/08/18/poll-everywhere-asks-the-crowd-to-spice-up-powerpoint-presentations/
======
rokhayakebe
Can be very interesting for fund raisers. As people send donation through
premium SMS, anyone can see the amount raised live.

Now, using an area code database they can integrate SMS polls with a map.
"Text Iphone or whatever to 41411..." and we can see live the number of people
who have Iphones or a certain product and where they live.

~~~
jvyduna
Premium SMS is a shady armpit of telecom. Non-profits actually can't do
fundraising over premium SMS because the carriers take a 55% cut of revenues
and are ashamed of it (they say they don't have a reliable process for
certifying non-profit campaigns). They made an exception during Katrina. Our
answer is to let people send a text message to pledge a donation at a live
event, and process payment a different way later.

------
mattmaroon
For the founders: what's the going rate on a short code these days?

~~~
jvyduna
$2000/month minimum from the best service provider, mBlox. MO (from a cell
phone) is free and actually pays you revenue share from carriers at volumes
above 50K/mo. MT (the "spam direction") is 2.5-4 cents each.

